# So do you think you passed?



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't think I passed! :wacko: What's your thoughts?


----------



## 12Bravo (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I did OK. I certainly didnt bomb the test. Just not sure if I have 56 correct. The 2 people on either side of me literally had their heads on the desk and kept moaning.

I lucked out with all the pump and thermo problems. The non-quantative questions killed me, wasted too much time thumbing thru MERM for answers for them.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I hope I passed. We'll have to see!


----------

